
Speeding up hyperlinks: topics - jjude
http://www.martijnlinssen.com/2013/02/speeding-up-hyperlinks-topics.html
======
wtracy
Google used to have this implemented for PDFs when you used their "quick view"
functionality. It seems to have been disabled, though.

